

Fractal Lab - Interactive WebGL fractal explorer - hakim
http://fractal.io/

======
personalcompute
I think I'm going to get the shader source for one of the more pretty fractals
and max out the details and then run it on that ec2 server instance with the
very powerful gpu. New wallpaper.

------
jerf
This is an obscenity. I remember leaving my 486/33 running for an hour or two
to render something at 800x600x256color, and now I'm flying through
Mandelbulbs on a web browser, fiddling with them in real time. Excuse me,
futureshock moment here.

------
Banekin
This looks insanely cool, but it won't render for me. I'm running the newest
version of Chrome on Snow Leopard which is supposed to support WebGL, other
examples work fine, but I'm just getting a checkered background.

~~~
jerf
I hate to ask, but did you actually click "Render"? Just clearing away the
text that is in the middle when you first load it has exactly that result if
you don't click "Render", which is why I ask. It was also non-obvious to me
that when I changed fractal types, I had to click "Recompile"; everything else
updated live, so I expected that to as well.

------
rorrr
Doesn't work for me at all. Win 7, Chrome 9

